# Terrell Owens Released by Cowboys



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

http://nfl.fanhouse.com/2009/03/05/terr ... y-cowboys/

Pretty smart move, in my opinion.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

best news for the cowboys in aloooong time...


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

It may help in the long run, but that $9 million salary against the 2009 salary cap will hurt big time. I dislike Owens, but I really dislike Jerry Jones. As long as that buffoon is in charge karma will work against them.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Sounds like the cowboys will be in the market for a anquon boldon or torry holt. Jerry jones has a roll of 5 dollar bills he uses for toilet paper, so the money isn't the issue. Sounds like owens is going to be a raider or a ******* the only 2 teams dumber than the cowboys.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Sounds like the cowboys will be in the market for a anquon boldon or torry holt.


That would be nice.... two dedicated and talented recievers like that.... certainly would be put to good use. Guy I work with told me about Owens.... he goes to Washington, he's going to eat up that quarterback when things go south. :?


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> orvis1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like the cowboys will be in the market for a anquon boldon or torry holt.
> ...


They have been saying on ESPN that they don't think Washington is an option. I guess they have a couple of young receivers that they drafted last year, as well as veterans Randel El and Santana Moss.

As much as T.O. would want to play for a winning team, I'm not sure if anyone besides the Raiders would be dumb enough to sign him.

He will definitely be in a uniform, but I would be shocked if a good team is willing to take a chance on him.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Sounds like the cowboys will be in the market for a anquon boldon or torry holt. Jerry jones has a roll of 5 dollar bills he uses for toilet paper, so the money isn't the issue. Sounds like owens is going to be a raider or a ******* the only 2 teams dumber than the cowboys.


Money may not be an issue for Jerry, but the salary cap is! And $9M against the cap for someone not on the roster WILL hurt. Add in the two high draft choices given up for Roy Williams plus his high salary, and the COWboys are in trouble. Then add the self-imploding they went through this past season, and a coach the players view as a joke, and an owner who IS a joke, and it will be a long season for COWboy fans in 2009!


----------



## copper (Sep 11, 2008)

Why release Owens again? I don't think a top 5 receiver in the NFL is your problem.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

copper said:


> Why release Owens again? I don't think a top 5 receiver in the NFL is your problem.


Chemistry! The first step to getting rid of cancer is too remove the tumors. Pacman was one tumor, Owens is another, now the head coach and owner need to be discarded!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

T O is a cry baby anwas.


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

$6.5 million for one year?! :shock: Why did Buffalo sign him so quickly? It's not like there was anyone who was going to get in a bidding war. :roll:


----------

